# Pee smells sweet!



## boobz (Mar 7, 2007)

I know if a human's urine smells sweet it could be diabetes, is it the same for dogs? My rescue dog's urine smells like fruit loops. He also goes very inconsistently; he has not gone since around 2:00 pm, even after drinking water and an hour long walk tonight.....has anybody else experienced this? Thanks.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Yep I would take him to the vet and have his Glucose leval checked. He could also have an UTI.

Heidi


----------

